# ANWR



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone walked in at the refuge recently that can comment on the conditions, etc? I was thinking about walking in there on Sunday.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I was over there on Wednesday. Water was real low in the morning, had to walk the kayak out around the mouth when launching at the ramp. Water was in good shape and a fair amount of bait west of ramp.

That said, I fished 9:00-2:00 with only one bump. I threw swim baits and Corkys.


----------

